# SV NY strip, second run



## sandyut (Jan 11, 2020)

This is my second NY done SV.  I am diggin it.  Still dialing in my temp in steaks.  first one was 131, dropped it to 129 on this one.  I think next one will be 125 - 2 degrees didnt make much difference.  Looking for a touch more rareness.  But still juicy and tender and delish.  made wilted spinach to go with.

The only issue on this one (minor) was I think I didnt get the cast iron hot enough and the rub glued to the pan :(  I think I will try the nonstick grill pan next for fun.


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 11, 2020)

Inside looks perfect . Do you add butter in the cast iron when doing the sear ? 
You have me wanting to SV something . Nice work .


----------



## sandyut (Jan 11, 2020)

thanks 

 chopsaw


I oiled the cast iron same as I have before.  it seamed real hot...  not sure.  maybe the rub had sugar in it?  its not clear.

SV is pretty cool.  Soon as I can get more time I want to do an eye of the round 24 hours...  A few of those have been posted and look great


----------



## dr k (Jan 11, 2020)

Lots of dry rub sticks and is cakey on the pan. I scrape to the side or remove so it doesn't burn especially  with some sugar in it and sear with clarified butter and reapply.


----------



## sandyut (Jan 11, 2020)

dr k
 good tip!  thanks.

I bought a torch too.  I think I will whip that out next time now that I think about it.  Should have done that last night.  crap!  spaced it in the moment.  Wife doesnt like the torch - she got all twitchy when I was playing it.  but its freakin fun!  Who doesnt need a torch-I mean come on man!  everyone does.


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 11, 2020)

That strip looks excellent!


----------



## dr k (Jan 11, 2020)

I got this weed burner for Xmas a year ago.  Going to melt some Ice later on the steps and season with salt but I'm sure that Strip steak tastes way  better and is way more tender. lol I just hang the cylinder over my shoulder and move the flame around.  Great for weeds,  ice,  starting camp fires, charcoal smokers. Everyone needs one just so people say, "what's that!"


----------

